# Diy Co2



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I have searched this site, and others for a DIY CO2 set up, I couldn't find anything on this site, and the ones on the net were really confusing. I know a 2L bottle, a check valve and bubble diffuser and "trap" are req'd, but as far as a recipe go? It is for a 20G tank. and I do have a air splitter that if the bubble rate is too high, I could adjust.. any help on a set up would be great.

Thanks guys (and girls)
Matt


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

This is my favorite article on DIY CO2!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That one's of the problem with DIY Co2. You can't really control the rate of bubbles. A 5G is the minimum and you can take it up to 20G. Any bigger, the impact of the Co2 would not be used at it's optimal because of too much light, or too much ferts and not enough CO2 to keep up with the dosage or extra light.
Another problem with the CO2 rate, is that it rarely stays at the same rate for more than 3 days. It shifts and you have to adjust it every few days to keep up with it.
Also, for some odd reason. Even if you measure the sugar and baking powder the same, it's rate of CO2 production varry from bottle to bottle.
Some times it takes a few hours for the bacteria to start processing CO2. Some times is can take up to 5 days to get the darn thing going. Some bottles can last 5 weeks and some last 2 weeks.
Not to mention in the long run, it's actually cheaper to get the the CO2 kit than a DIY.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I must assume you read the part about champagne yeast. Your thoughts on that?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

D I Y C O 2 =

Dont you think

It would be easier if

You just bought a kit?

Cuzz

Over the long run its cheaper 

2

I like the cylinder personally. Pressurised. Bing, bang, and boom. Not necesarilly in that order.

Get a nice valve and regulator and its even keel all the way for months and months.

Expensiv(er) but bett(er)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I must assume you read the part about champagne yeast. Your thoughts on that?


Champagne yeast! yes, I've read that one like 2 years ago. I completely forgotten about that. But I discarded the idea at the time. I mean yeast is yeast, I know that they differ in taste. I am sure if your plan was to make booze when the CO2 was used up ... . 
No, seriously, the key to longer lasting and constant release is in the gelatin you add to the mixture. I've been doing DIY CO2 on and off for 3 years now. I find the gelatin method the best. But the problem for me is that I have to fork up $1 for the gelatin mixture per batch. That's pretty expensive in my opinion. Anyway, I only run it against a 5G so I can't really justify getting at CO2 kit for that. Also, if not for the shrimps, I could've gone with Seachem excel overdose for a small tank like that.
That's about to change though, I finally setup my 15 ADA style tank. I really need a CO2 kit now. So I'll be out shopping soon. Most likely from MOPS.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Pablo said:


> D I Y C O 2 =
> 
> Dont you think
> 
> ...


LoL, not sure if I should encourage you to keep making wise crack like that, but it's funny though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

